# Has anyone used the Bosch MUM 7010, concept series kithcen machines



## jwhitesides (Apr 19, 2005)

I have been looking for a great mixer with some power for bread but also one that I can use for cookies. There are sooo many and lots of info on different models- I have found one that has caught my eye it is the Bosch 7010 concept series kitchen machine. Has anyone used this machine before? How does it compare to the universal? I think I would rather have a smaller sized machine on my counter then the big universal. I can't find many reviews about this machine and it seems like the stores are still selling the universal instead of the concept so I am wondering if there is any underlining problems with the machine. Please help! It is a big purchase, and one that I don't want to regret. Maybe there is a totally different machine out there that i should be looking at -

signed confused and in need of help! :chef:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Are you in North America or elsewhere? Why has this particular machine caught your eye?


----------



## jwhitesides (Apr 19, 2005)

I am in North America. here is the link for the bosch mum7010:
http://www.boschappliances.com/small...ances_1359.asp

It caught my eye because it is a smaller piece of equiment, taking up less room on my counter and maybe (from what i have read) even could fit the unit in a kitchen drawer. I have found one online that also comes with the blender and the food processor attatchements, so it would be like one unit for everything. In this Bosch series, called the "concept series" there is two more models: one is bulit into your kitchen counter, the other is a silver one mum 7400, you could find all of these fun machines at their website listed above, just go back to their home page and click on kitchen machines, then on the concept series.

what machine do you use?


----------



## nannie (Jul 8, 2005)

Comic Sans MS

Hi . . . I, too, am about to purchase a mixer . . . and was seriously looking at the Bosch Concept 7010 . . . for the same reasons! Also . . . my primary reason for purchasing this is to make bread! Probably lots of it!

One supplier just wrote to me yesterday . . . these are her comments:

Because in your letter you expressed that you will be making bread with your mixer, we feel that it is important that customers are aware of the capabilities of the different models of mixers. While the 7010 is a great looking machine and an excellent addition to any kitchen, it is important to know that the drives on these machines are belt driven, we have experienced more than a few problems with this machine when customers plan on doing heavy loads of bread. If you are planning on making a lot of bread with the mixer we would recommend the Bosch Universal Kitchen Machine instead, the look is not quite as sleek, but the motor is gear driven and can handle much heavier loads.

And so . . . here I am . . . trying to find further light and knowledge on the Internet before buying!! If anyone has any other recommendations and/or comments concerning the Bosch Universal vs. the Concept, I would love to know! I'll check back here now and then to see if any comments appear! Thanks!! Nannie


----------



## gypsyladybc (Mar 3, 2011)

I sent in my opinion on the concept mixer today. It is under Bosch Concept 7000 mixer


----------

